# Lettuce and spinach OK to feed Mbuna?



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

I do a garden every year and have both lettuce and spinach. My fish finally have eaten almost all the plants I had in the tank. I threw in a few lettuce leaves and they were gone in about an hour. is that OK? Im totally organic, no chemicals or commercial fertilizer used on my stuff.

i suppose I will find out tomorrow if there are floaters 

that supplements the pellets I give them every other day.

Yes, no, maybe?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It won't hurt them, but you have to clean your tank a lot. Tiny bits of leftovers decay and add to the nitrate.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

It's okay although lettuce doesn't have any nutritional value whatsoever other than fiber, just filler basically. Greens (collard, turnip, mustard etc...) have lots of vitamins your fish need. But if you want to see them display natural feeding behavior, it's best to cultivate algae.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The algae should already be in the quality food you feed.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks mod, that is correct, but I was saying if the OP wished to see his/her Mbuna's natural feeding behavior, to cultivate algae in their habitat.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If they eat them and there isn't a huge mess, it is fine. Even if one can argue about the actual nutritional benefits, the veggies give them variety, activity, exercise, distraction, certainly natural fiber... see what they will eat. Sliced zucchini is always eaten, especially if lightly cooked/ blanched.


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I have all the people food versions of greens available. tips on encouraging algae? I do have two plecos in the 55, they keep the glass clean ...the Mbuna get some on the rocks...They ate all the plants so I figured they might like more, since I grow it, I don't have to buy it.

They really tear it up as soon as I drop it in. Is that indicative of a nutrition problem or something else?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Mbuna are just voracious eaters no matter what the circumstances, I would be concerned if they weren't trying to tear it up as soon as it hit the water. I dose a little bit of seachem flourish and you can scrape someone else's green algae and transfer it. It's a little more work but the tank looks more natural and it's fun to watch them display natural behaviors. The people greens should be fine as well, especially if you can find organic and pesticide free.


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

Ok thanks.. I grow all this stuff myself and it is organic and pesticide free. When zucchini start coming in I will try some of that as well.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

They love zucchini so I guarantee you that one will be a big hit and it's awesome that you grow all your own veggies, I have been wanting to till up a spot in my back yard but I never have the time with all my fish and the new baby.


----------

